# Conversion Chart



## mke_sjel (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a complete *and* easy to read conversion chart. All the ones I have are either easy to read or complete, not both.

Thanks


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The Lindeburg conversion book is excellent. Not a chart, but very user friendly.


----------



## GregH (Mar 2, 2011)

Machinery's Handbook has some great conversion charts. The charts contain simple lists of conversion factors along with some "quick reference" tables where specific conversions are given for discrete steps (meters to feet conversion table for 100, 200, 300...meters). Last I checked there were about 40 pages of conversion factors in there. The type is somewhat small though, so it might not fit your "easy to read" requirement. In that case, check out the large print version of the book. Hope this helps!


----------



## xpacegator (Mar 4, 2011)

I used the Lindenberg chart as well. I also photocopied other ones from textbooks and placed them in a binder for quick reference.


----------

